# My 2nd grow! Northern Lights, Master Kush, Skunk#1



## asd3reff (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, my first grow is about to finish in about 2 weeks, till then, i just put in paper towel to germinate 4 seeds :

1 x Northern Lights feminised from SensiSeeds

2 x Master Kush not feminised dunno' the seedhouse

1 x Skunk#1 SensiSeeds, not feminised.


   Made a little box for veg, some mylar inside....overall same things as first grow... some more experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .... waiting advices and anything may help.

  Till then, what do you know about NL and Master Kush? Anyone has grow those strains before?


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 6, 2007)

anyone knows the differences between CFL's : 

daylight

cool white 

warm white

  how i figure what type of CFL's i have?


----------



## Capone (Jul 6, 2007)

daylight= more Blue spectrum (best for veg)
Cool White=more red spectrum 
Warm White= Most red Spectrum

usually say's on the packing what type of blub you are using..


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks.... now... how can i figure if my CFL's are daylight, because i'll use them for veg.

  The CFL's are OSRAM DULUX SUPERSTAR 24W/627


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 6, 2007)

The daylights will look white when on. The warm lights will look orange. Good luck, those are some nice strains.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 6, 2007)

both nl and master kush are grea strains... both will be potent and nice smokes....some people think nl an be too strong if you get the right pheno...same with the kush..its a very strong plant....good luck man


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 6, 2007)

TOO strong? now that aint a bad problem to have at all


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 8, 2007)

after 2 days, all seeds germinated, instead 1 MK, which i'll leave it for a few days to see what happen.
The Skunk#1 i give it to a friend, so i have 1 MK in pot, and NL in pot. NL i just put it in pot now 30 minutes, MK already break the soil.


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 8, 2007)

meanwhile i did a mistake..... i shouldn't put the MK under CFL's yet as the first true leaves didn't appear yet.... and she begin to die.... i did put it back under seedling maybe she will recover....


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 9, 2007)

seems like MK dosen't feel too good even after i put it back in seedling... i did open gently those false leaves, and make space for the first true leaves to open.
   NL is moving pretty good, but same color yellow..... any ideeas why they are like this ? when i germinate those Skunk#1 on my first grow, the first false leaves was green!


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 10, 2007)

ok... so MK died.... and NL seems like is doing fine.... i put 2 more Skunk#1 for germinate, since one MK has died, and the other one is still in paper towel.


----------



## Capone (Jul 16, 2007)

update?


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 17, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> update?




   update..... NL is still yellow...  I DON'T KNOW WHY! It has the same soil, same light, same conditions like Skunk#1, and i really don't think will gonna make it till the end... but... we shall see... you can see the SKunk#1 in the left, and NL on the right. Any ideeas? Why NL and MK where yellow? MK died... now i don't know what should i do with NL


----------



## Capone (Jul 17, 2007)

Give it time!! i had the same problems with a few seeds b4. i didnt pin point the problem but i left it alone thinking it was going to die. Few days later(outdoors) checked on it and it had the same yellow leafs but also had two even bigger fan leafs.. ill do more reading up to see what the problem is


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 23, 2007)

NL died mean while.... i have left 2 Skunk#1 in process, and waiting tomorrow some BlueBerry from Dutch Passion to start.


----------



## Capone (Jul 23, 2007)

dang sorry bro good luyck


----------

